# 2 months searching for a headset|headphone,still no where.



## sanoob.tv (Feb 27, 2012)

PLZ HELP THIS NOOB OUT..

Thats right,i hav been searching for a new pair of headsets|headphones for 2 months.n my head is gonna explod soon.

well to be honest i havent spent above 150 rs for a headset till now.my last one was one by "bylogic" n its been killing my ears since.then i started looking for decent headset.n i gotta say there are lot of factors to consider.open ear closed ear, audiophile,gamming,virtual surround,3d surround n 5.1 headsets and so on.



i was set on getting a *roccat kave*,but realized i dont have a 5.1 on my lap, n getting a usb 5.1 amp will be costlier.

so i decided on getting a Siberia USB sound card(7.1) n an ordinary headset\headphone.

i compared btwn * Siberia,orca,electra, audio technica,gamecom 777* n im still confused.n i cudnt find them online too

i spent most of the time on my pc n lap,i have a decent external speakers n im happy with it.il b using these for* gaming, TV shows ,movies n music*.

my budget for the headset alone will be* 3.5 k(little flexible)*.

i dont know the diffrence between these type of headsets n never used them before too.coz i dont have any good stores selling these type of headset near to my town,not with in 75 km radius.so im planning it to buy online.so im totaly depending on ur replies to decide.

pls do help me out,i need to buy it before my university xam starts.(b4 second week of march)

ps:does these cost cheaper in* UAE*?i have a cousin coming next week..


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 29, 2012)

SteelSeries Siberia USB Sound Card 1yr. Warranty (51004) | eBay

just bought the siberia sound card.....
any suggession on the head phones????


----------



## gulati.ishank (Feb 29, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> SteelSeries Siberia USB Sound Card 1yr. Warranty (51004) | eBay
> 
> just bought the siberia sound card.....
> any suggession on the head phones????



If u want portable headphones go for Koss portapro or V-Jays.
If u want closed type go for audio technica M-35


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

is there any headsets in this range,any one used siberia

i may go for siberia v1 or audio technica adh300 or ath t500
pls help me narrrow this down

*www.pristinenote.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_104&products_id=289

*www.theitwares.com/audio-technica-...sedback-dynamic-monitor-headphone-p-2327.html

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...gory_id=418&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9999

which is better in sound and comfort.
n im also looking for in ears,
should have sound quality
noise cancellation
n medium bass.

any on eusing jvc marsh???how are those??


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

dont go for 5.1, 7.1 etc, with headphones, it just does not matter.

plain old 2.1 or stereo is more than enough, and you will never notice the difference anyway.

+1 for porta pro, but they cost ~4.5k, iirc


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the V1. They are good but the Razer Carrcharias (?) are said to be more comfortable.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

the reason going for siberia is i just ordered siberia sound card,
so need some thing that can give the 7.1 effect(virtual)
siberia have bigger earpad,havent seen razers one.going to compare specs between orca and carcharias.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

Get the V1's they are good. I only know about the Siberia V1 since I own them. I have no idea how they compare with others. 

Contact tkin for his views on the USB soundcard + V1 ; he recently sold both. 

If you ask me, I would say they are pretty comfortable. Very nice design and sound seems good too, has adequate bass and very gaming oriented. They get hot on prolonged use in a hot atmosphere, since I live in Bangalore, I never face such a problem. The cushions are not leather so check them out. I have no qualms about it though. The mic is tricky to use and I never use it. It's a clip on type of mic, not built into the HP. I listen to music on it too but it is no audiophile HP. Overall a very happy customer.

In fact I recently wanted to sell them but I just can't seem to part with them. 

I would strongly vouch for it. 

Now the Razor carcharias sells for almost 4k iirc. Now that's a huge premium over the V1 so a comparison might not be fare. But it is deemed very comfortable by gamers.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

Steelseries Siberia V1+Siberia Soundcard = Killer Combo.

But while the Siberia V1 is good for gaming, its not so for music, so I sold it for Audio Technica M35 which excels in music but sucks in comfort level(which was amazing with Siberia V1), so if you are aiming for long gaming sessions get the Siberia V1 eyes closed and the soundcard is pretty good too, 7.1 virtual sound works with all headphones, even freakin IEMs. The soundcard is the best 1.5k I had ever spent(along with FiiO E6 amp).

So for long gaming sessions->Siberia V1
For small(3hrs) gaming sessions and music->Audio Technica M35


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

i already bought the usb card,will get it on Saturday.

the reason im going for a new headset now is,my current headset gets my ears heated up pretty quickly.i was not even abl to finish one episode of big bang theory.so il b using these for lan gaming, and im planning a long term investment.

which one do you think last longer,
have u knew any one used razer headphones??


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> i already bought the usb card,will get it on Saturday.
> 
> the reason im going for a new headset now is,my current headset gets my ears heated up pretty quickly.i was not even abl to finish one episode of big bang theory.so il b using these for lan gaming, and im planning a long term investment.
> 
> ...


No, Siberia is pretty good for lan gaming, it has soft cushions that do not heat up and absorb the sweat, very comfy. Also it offers moderate isolation.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

k,its siberia v1 then.do steel series provide any sort of carry bag for these??
n many thnx for the reply....


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

No carry bag.

But they are really comfortable. For prolonged use comfort should take prime importance. 

Check unboxing videos on youtube to know what's in the box and what to expect. I suggest you do this now. 

Do tell us where you are buying the V1 from before making the purchase. 

Also to check out the Siberia with some celebrity actions look here > (just for fun  )
[YOUTUBE]c_cCsFU6pak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> k,its siberia v1 then.do steel series provide any sort of carry bag for these??
> n many thnx for the reply....


None, if you want portability you can buy Audio Techina M35, but its rare in India, and not much comfortable.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

@tkin ya saw your m35 on one thread,
but i need comfort,whats opinion on adh 300??

@sarath saw many unboxing videos.i have given the link above.its for 2.7 k from prime adgb,i tink....n pretty cool vido...


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

Gaming headset's concentrate a lot on comfort despite however they sound, and for gaming from my experience I would say, no matter how good a pair of cans sound, if they are not comfortable, ditch them 

SS Siberia V1...welcome aboard...

you will love it. Trust me.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

siberia it is....
how the quality of the headset on songs n movies.not too bad rit??when combining it with the usb card....


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> siberia it is....
> how the quality of the headset on songs n movies.not too bad rit??when combining it with the usb card....


Decent, its good purchase for 3k.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

well im going for it then.
need to find an online store....
there is one in ebay for 3.4 k,


----------



## Tenida (Mar 1, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> dont go for 5.1, 7.1 etc, with headphones, it just does not matter.
> 
> plain old 2.1 or stereo is more than enough, and you will never notice the difference anyway



Not true.Try some 5.1ch. enabled movies or games and test  with both  5.1 ch. and stereo headset.You will feel the difference in 5.1ch. headset.Believe me bro. with 5.1ch headset, every games feels so real and enticing.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 1, 2012)

how abt 4h??steel series.

@tenida-i tink thats your xperience with roccat kave,rit.i planned to buy that first.later changed the decision.any knowledge on steel series siberia or 4h??


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> how abt 4h??steel series.
> 
> @tenida-i tink thats your xperience with roccat kave,rit.i planned to buy that first.later changed the decision.any knowledge on steel series siberia or 4h??



Steelseries v1 plus 7.1 sound is killer combo.For gaming its sufficient.
And as per the kave is concerned, yes my experience is pretty good.I am totally satisfied with my purchase.But now its not available anywhere.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 2, 2012)

quick question,
siberia v1 is a good deal for 3k rit??


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2012)

Good deal.Go for it.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 3, 2012)

got my steel series siberia sound card.i bought it from goodwill.in.pretty good service,got it with in 3 days

its smaller than i expected...
i hooked it up with my odinary headset(bylogic),n tested virtual barber on it.
bt didnt seemed any diffrence.the sound got amplified.thts all.im hoping it may be the problem with my local headset...

is there any settings that im missing????
and is there any audio files to test the 7.1???


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> got my steel series siberia sound card.i bought it from goodwill.in.pretty good service,got it with in 3 days
> 
> its smaller than i expected...
> i hooked it up with my odinary headset(bylogic),n tested virtual barber on it.
> ...


Well, there are few thing you need to do.

1. Start the control panel.
2. Click DSP and click 7.1 surround.
3. In bottom select headphone.
4. On top, select input as 7.1.

No play a video or movie with 7.1 audio.

Remember, you must set input to 7.1 as well, or it won't work.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 3, 2012)

changed the settings/..

i dont have anything with 7.1 audio


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> changed the settings/..
> 
> i dont have anything with 7.1 audio


7.1 Audio: *download.microsoft.com/download/6/b/1/6b17045c-6ce8-4dc4-a3b5-2717b8711fc8/8Channel.exe
Unzip the file and play with VLC.

Few more test music:
Free surround music download - 5.1 Dolby Digital

When testing audio, play in VLC, click, audio, audio channels and set to 7.1 or 5.1 whatever it supports max.

Enjoy surround.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 4, 2012)

thanx,felt some difftrnce.downloadin a file rit now,will give feedback once tested..

tested the sound card on my bylogic headset.(games,movies n music)
There is a good difference,that i can assure.
now im waiting for the reply from a seller to confirm shipping details.after that im gonna order siberia v1


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Do get the siberia V1, it will complete the surround setup, some pics of the card would be nice.

ATM I am playing NFS Run with 5.1 audio and siberia+athM35, audio is freaking nice.


----------



## JAI (Mar 4, 2012)

hey,im looking for a headset too.
i like the siberia usb sound card,7.1 do sound nice.and also is it a must to have a steel series siberia v1 headset???
i do play games,in my home pc.but im looking for comfort and sound quality
whats the best Headphones in 3000 to 3500 INR??


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 4, 2012)

still dont know how to upload a pic,so im giving you my g+ album link
*plus.google.com/photos/103525293834393889860/albums/5716039957970903233

the pic was taken in my wt19i live with walkman


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ Nice pics, enjoy surround gaming.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 6, 2012)

just ordered the siberia v1...from primeabgb.com,
dont know how long will it takes.
bt if their service is good,il buy my cosair cx430 from them.....

planning to buy a in ear earphones for my sonyericson Live with walkman wt19i,
my budget will be .6k.
i need to use it while im travelling in public transport(bus).SO noisce cancellation would be good.
i herd lot of you guys suggesting JVC marsh,How are those????
and Whats your opinion about Creative ep 630??


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> just ordered the siberia v1...from primeabgb.com,
> dont know how long will it takes.
> bt if their service is good,il buy my cosair cx430 from them.....
> 
> ...


Get marsh eyes closed.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 7, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> just ordered the siberia v1...from primeabgb.com,
> dont know how long will it takes.
> bt if their service is good,il buy my cosair cx430 from them.....
> 
> ...



noise CANCELLATION means that the iem has ACTIVE circuits to remove/filter noise/ outside sounds from the signal. those cost A LOT.

get it that you will get NOISE ISOLATION, NOT CANCELLATION, at your budget.

if you want active noise cancellation ear-thingies, you need to shell out 2-3 grand.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 7, 2012)

Place my order for siberia v1 on monday,they dispatched it on tuesday,
hoping to recieve it with in 2 days......


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> *noise CANCELLATION means that the iem has ACTIVE circuits to remove/filter noise/ outside sounds from the signal. those cost A LOT.*


Passive noise cancellation.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah, that maybe, i wasnt aware of any of those.
duckduckgo beckons


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 9, 2012)

Got my siberia v1 in todays courier,
awesome headphones,n sounds great when paired with the usb card.
n its not portable.n it have a very lengthy cable


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> Got my siberia v1 in todays courier,
> awesome headphones,n sounds great when paired with the usb card.
> n its not portable.n it have a very lengthy cable


All gaming/monitor cans have long cords, my M35 has a 11ft cable.

Congrats, some pics would be nice.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 10, 2012)

*plus.google.com/photos/103525293834393889860/albums/5716039957970903233

Here are the photos,
they sound awesome with the usb sound card.
movies n games sound better.
i havent used any other headset to compare.but this one is AWESOME>>>>
Thnx guys for your replies..
will buy the in ear earphones next month or this month last.(will need your help again.)

n mods pls close this thread.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats Buddy.Nice picx


----------

